# Cascade 700 Canister Filter



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I just bought one today for $100 brand new untouched unopened. Are cascades any good?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

man i got cascade 1000 on my 55 gall for past 3-4 years , no problem , had suck sand and propeller still untouched , easy to operate , damn good filter


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought one freak and I posted it on here and they all advised me to return it and spend the 50 more for an eheim 2217.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds good wizard, and its all i have for now dolph


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i just ordered my eheim 2217 for 140 with shipping lets hope its good


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I have 2 cascade 1200s. One is for parts. I have never been impressed with Penn-Plax products. I have a 400 as well that started leaking after a coupe years and was always noisy. Canister gets the job done though. I wouldn't buy another, there are much better filters for a little more $$$.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

aw man, well how noisy and i just want to know if itll do the job, cascade 700 is for 65gl and i have it on a 55gl


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> i just ordered my eheim 2217 for 140 with shipping lets hope its good


You wont have any problems, one of if not the best cannisters on the market, quiet, quiet, quiet.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

x2 on the eheim

I went with a eheim 2215 based upon a lot of recommendations and positive reviews. Dead silent and maintaining it is a breeze.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think ima return it


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

give it a try , it works , trust me


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

The cascade will do you fine for a while, it is not a complete turd. It's just that there are much better filters for a little more money. Thing is, I have always had problems with anything from Penn-Plax so I try to steer people away from that particular brand. Specifically: Cascade 300 hob that was noisy from day 1, a 400 that was the same way(eventually developed a leak), a heater that malfunctioned and killed all my cichlids, and a 1200 that needed an impeller and I had to purchase a separate 1200 parts filter for it, because according to a few LFS owners Penn-Plax parts are hard to get because Penn-Plax does not accept orders for individual parts and only ships out orders to dealers a few times a year. 
I say if you can return it and drop a little dough on a better brand then do it.


----------

